# App Doesn't Show Software Updated - Still Downloading



## dmmwam (9 mo ago)

Just picked my MY LR up yesterday and as soon as I connected to the car it said there was a software update needed. Car showed the same thing. Got home and connected to Wi-Fi, never looked as if update was happening. Rebooted the car and now software shows as updated and up to date. App still shows an update downloading, for over 24 hrs now. Tried deleting and reloading app. Signed out and back in. App still shows it is downloading an update. Anyone else have this issue? Really annoying.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I have the same symptom.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I'd trust the car, the app will probably clear when the next release becomes available.


----------



## pspcfl (5 mo ago)

My 2022 MYLR (Canada; FSD version 2022.20.8) received a notice for updating to 2022.20.17 yesterday ... so happy... and started to download it by using the wifi at my friend's house. After 5% downloaded I drove back home for charging (20% left). I went back to my friend's house after 3 hours and tried to complete the task. The update stopped at 5%. I thought it was because the Tesla server was too busy...ok, headed back home.

This morning, I tried to use iPhone (data sharing) to download the rest. It's still running at 5%. ok, I rebooted the car and the 2022.20.17 downloading is gone on the car screen .

Now, I can still see the green icon (an arrow down sign) on the right upper corner of the screen. I can see the Tesla app (iPhone) still shows "Software update Downloading 2022.20.17 (5%).


----------



## Rub"Y" (4 mo ago)

Try turning "OFF" your cell phone and turning it back "ON"or do a restart.


----------



## dmmwam (9 mo ago)

Rub"Y" said:


> Try turning "OFF" your cell phone and turning it back "ON"or do a restart.


I tried that again today. Even deleted the app and reloaded, logging back in. Still there. I guess it will clear, eventually.


----------



## dmmwam (9 mo ago)

bwilson4web said:


> I have the same symptom.
> 
> Bob Wilson


I'm sure it will clear at some point.


----------



## dmmwam (9 mo ago)

Ed Woodrick said:


> I'd trust the car, the app will probably clear when the next release becomes available.


Keeping my fingers crossed. 🤞


----------



## Rub"Y" (4 mo ago)

Next time follow the instructions, before updating make sure you have a good charge and do not interrupt the download.


----------



## pspcfl (5 mo ago)

dmmwam said:


> I tried that again today. Even deleted the app and reloaded, logging back in. Still there. I guess it will clear, eventually.


Same. Mine still shows downloading 5% (Tesla app) but not on car screen.


----------



## Nazrat414 (6 mo ago)

Seeing the same in 2019 M3. App is also telling me my charge cable is not fully connected and/or in need of defrosting (neither of which are true…).


----------

